# What do you consider Natural?



## ponyboy (Apr 26, 2002)

Just wanted to find out...

I consider myself a natural builder because the only thing I take is protein supplements in powder form...no creatine, no prohormones, obviously no juice.  

Question: what do you supplement with and what defines a "natural" bodybuilder.  Some would argue that since I take extra protein I am not 100% natural.  Since creatine is performance enhancing, does it disqualify you?


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

I consider a natural body builder one that isn`t scared to workout nekid


----------



## seyone (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Just wanted to find out...
> 
> Some would argue that since I take extra protein I am not 100% natural.



who would argue that? protein is food


----------



## gopro (Apr 26, 2002)

That is a good question, and one in which you will get 10 different answers from 10 different people. Since I compete in "natural BBing" competitions, I guess I consider myself natural as long as I don't use anything on the BANNED LIST.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2002)

As Gopro says, there will be many opinions on this question. Since I don't compete, I consider "natural" to be anything that won't get me arrested.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> As Gopro says, there will be many opinions on this question. Since I don't compete, I consider "natural" to be anything that won't get me arrested.


 Good answer!!  I agree!


----------



## bludevil (Apr 26, 2002)

I agree with gopro as well. If you can buy it OTC then I feel your still natural.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2002)

If you take steroids or GH you're not natural in my book. I do not see taking prohormones as "unnatural" seeing as they will not do anything anabolic unless they are converted.


----------



## gopro (Apr 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If you take steroids or GH you're not natural in my book. I do not see taking prohormones as "unnatural" seeing as they will not do anything anabolic unless they are converted.



The organization that I compete for has banned all pro-hormones, so they are not even an option for me anymore.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> That is a good question, and one in which you will get 10 different answers from 10 different people. Since I compete in "natural BBing" competitions, I guess I consider myself natural as long as I don't use anything on the BANNED LIST.



I have to agree w/ this definition as well


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> That is a good question, and one in which you will get 10 different answers from 10 different people. Since I compete in "natural BBing" competitions, I guess I consider myself natural as long as I don't use anything on the BANNED LIST.


   yep what this guy said. you da man.


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2002)

W8lifter and Tank....you guys are the best...aww shucks!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2002)

I do not agree with that definition. Just because your organization has banned it does not mean shit.  I understand that you have to abide by their rules if you're going to compete in that organization, but that does not mean their rules are correct. 

Just an example, pro-hormones will not do shit unless they're converted. That is quite different from a anabolic steroid, or other synthetic hormones. "They contain metabolic precursors that your body transforms into the active hormones." So, in my opinion that does not qualify them as being "unnatural" because they are completely ineffective until your body produces the correct enzyme to convert them to a active anabolic hormone. Which as we know, the majority of the prohormones do not get converted.

So, if you say that taking prohormones makes you "unnatural", I say that to be considered 100% natural you cannot take *any* supplements, including creatine, glutamine, whey, etc.


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow...you almost sounded angry there Prince!? I was not really using my comments as a definition per se, because there cannot really be a universal "definition" on this subject. Some people will feel that taking anything out of the micro/macro nutrient category constitutes unnatural status, while others will say that if it can be bought over the counter, than it is "natural."

Remember that pro-hormones are really hormones in and of themselves and that certain ones, 4-andro-DIOL, are active anabolically WITHOUT even being converted. Then we have something like creatine, which is not a hormone, but just 3 amino acids, that is naturally produced in the body as well, but not in the amounts that we can get through supplementing.

Certain foods and herbs regularly used in cooking have medicinal/performance enhancing effects in the body as well...so where do we draw the line?

Answer, we can't! So this is why I use the "definition" I do...because there is too much gray area and I let the organization draw the line for me personally.

I used to think that "natural" contests should be called "OTC" contests, but now that doesn't even fit.

I guess "natural" contests should simply be called "tested" contests, with each organization deciding what they are testing for...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2002)

I realize that creatine is natural, amino acids, and that we get it from food. 

But it's not natural to take creatine or any other supplement from a bottle, they are manufactured by man. So, based on that, taking any supplement would make you unnatural.


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2002)

Like I said...everyone has their own opinion on this. This is certainly an issue with a large gray area.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## Lightman009 (Apr 29, 2002)

I think anyone who uses steroids is not natural.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 29, 2002)

To be more specific, I guess when I think of a natural bodybuilder I'm thinking of someone who hasn't used steroids...but I haven't a clue about the prohormones


----------



## cornfed (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm w/ gopro's original statement, in that it's relative to the show's banned list, but universally, anything not OTC=not natural.  But I don't see anything wrong w/ unnatural


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_  But I don't see anything wrong w/ unnatural



We already know that!!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I'm w/ gopro's original statement, in that it's relative to the show's banned list, but universally, anything not OTC=not natural.



So, if the government made steroids or GH OTC, you would be natural if you took them?


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2002)

Prince, take a valium...I've never seen you so


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm not mad.


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I'm not mad.



I think you freakin out dawg


----------



## cornfed (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> So, if the government made steroids or GH OTC, you would be natural if you took them?



does it naturally exist in the body pre-administration?  Test, for example.  Nomatter what ester is attatched, it's still testosterone and that is perfectly natural.  It's no different than prohormones such as 4-ad other than that it works   (better ).  I defined "natural" as in the connotation that it carries in body building, not that there is no extraneous inputs.  Heck, if you go that far, then we should all stop eating LOL.    I believe that hormonal supplements are more natural than ephedrine, asprin, caffeine, etc...  Just my twisted 'lil view on life.    And Gopro, did I sense a 'lil sarcasm, bro?


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2002)

Just kidding around with you cornfed...hehehehe


----------



## Xeldrine (May 27, 2002)

You are a natural bodybuilder if you use only Protein supplements.. Protein repairs tissue damage with helps you gain muscle.. The people that agrue must not know too much about vitamins and minerals...


----------



## the_menace (Jun 1, 2002)

First of all, as long as its not steroids and its legal in the market, its still considered legit and natural.  And second, protein can be found in real food, creatine can be found in our body and same goes to glutamine.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 1, 2002)

If you can get the substance through food then it is natural. Using protein or creatine as a supplement is much easier than trying to eat 12 pound of beef a day. Not to mention healthier!

And if excess quantity makes something unnatural then multi-vitamins as well as drinking 2 gallons of water a day should be considered unnatural as well.

Mick


----------

